# Nova Launcher 1.3beta3 shadow issue



## Erbeck.M (Dec 28, 2011)

Alright guys,
So i just updated nova launcher to the 1.3beta3 to check out the new improvements and speed and noticed that now on my home screen there is this ever present shadow right under the notification bar. The shadow is also only there on the home screen. I have confirmed that this issue only exists in the newest beta as I went back to the last stable play store release and did not have a shadow. Anyone know a fix for this? I looked through all the settings and cannot find a way. Also any way to contact the developer to let him know? Pics Below
















Lighter Background incase its hard to see above


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm guessing that it's intentional. I think it looks nice and provides a subtle 3D-like effect and transition between the wallpaper and the notification bar.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Go into Nova Settings>Dock> and see if show shadow is checked.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

If u look close its on the bottom too. Thats an option that has been there for a while now


----------



## Erbeck.M (Dec 28, 2011)

JRJ442 said:


> Go into Nova Settings>Dock> and see if show shadow is checked.


 I literally dug through the settings for like 15 min and totally missed that one thanks for the help


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Erbeck.M said:


> I literally dug through the settings for like 15 min and totally missed that one thanks for the help


 No problem man. = )


----------



## KinGDaViD63 (Jul 6, 2011)

yep been there since the beginning..


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

On a side note...its pretty damn slick. I love Nova so much = )


----------

